# 2 inch lift and axle issues



## 05redbrute (Feb 24, 2009)

hello everyone,

I have always been an Arctic Cat guy but I finally came around to see that the Brute is the top dog. So I recently got a 05 brute 750 with low miles and have started modding it but my question is this! My buddy has an 07 brute and it seems like when he put his 2 inch lift and 27 outlaws on now he can't keep an axle in it. He has since went to 29.5's and gorilla axles which he has also broke more then once. I am thinking of putting a 2 inch lift on mine with my 27 outlaws I just don't want to replace the axles every ride out like him. Your opinions are greatly appreciated along with recommendation for the best 2 inch lift available thanks


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

05redbrute said:


> I have always been an Artic Cat guy but I finally came around to see that the Brute is the top dog.


 
No need to kiss azz yet!!

Welcome to the club.


----------



## 05redbrute (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks I have learned alot from here.....I had a 650 AC and couldn't believe the difference between the 2 it is crazy. I always gave my buddy crap about his but after riding one I must take back everything I said. I just really don't know alot about what will and what won't work with the kawasaki yet!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He must ride the dog shiz out of it. B/c I rode for a year w/ 2" lift and 29's Laws on SRA rims w/o breakin an axle. It's all about thumb control. And knowing when NOT to hammer on it.


----------



## 05redbrute (Feb 24, 2009)

he does like wide open throttle when down in the mud. So maybe it is more the rider then the lift!!!! What lift would you recommend Extreme, HL, Gorilla ?


----------



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

You can break axles on a stock Brute if you ride like a fool. Not calling your buddy a fool or anything. You have to watch the wheel bounce. The Brutes have mo plenty power. You let them wheels start jumping around in a hole.........craps gonna break. I had a 2006 Brute with one of my lifts on it & 29.5 Outlaws & never had a problem. And I ain't skert to git off in anything. Don't take my word on this, ask around & I think you will see that other folks agree with me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The HL lift is ok, however the Extreme seems to be much better quality material.


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll just say I never had any axle problems until I put the lift and laws on . Once I took them off my axle issues stopped.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

05redbrute said:


> I just really don't know alot about what will and what won't work with the kawasaki yet!!!


You found the right place. :374230:

They've almost drain my wallet with all thier knowledge. :sly:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

As far as the 2" lift goes...it would be hard to beat the Xtreme lift. Very easy to install and I never had any kinds of issues with mine. I ran stock axles and stock belt for quite a long while with 31" Outlaws and then 32" Silverbacks and NEVER had 1 problem at all. Just gotta be mindful of the throttle!! Those big tires don't need to be spinning real fast, but rather work alot better when turned slower to grab more. 

I just this week got my 4" lift and am very happy with it so far.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Xtreme Lift all the way. Very Easy to Install and Quality product, very good people to deal with also. Only thing about their lift is nuts a bolts rust easily! 
I agree, breaking axels is all about the thumb...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have had no issue with my lift running 27 laws and now 31 laws.
As mudlift said watch that hopping. I've watched axles break from that very thing.

Concerning lifts... the HL lift is more sturdy than the Xtreme. I have seen at least 5 different account of bending the front cross bar on the extreme lift. This can likely be remedied from happening in the first place with 5 strategically placed zip ties but still..
The Extreme lift is easier to put on and looks better but as stated is the weaker of the two. There is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I thought it was another brand lift that was bending, not the Xtreme?? And I thought it was b/c they were jumping the bike... not something most mud riders do often.......  lol


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a bent xtreme lift that came with my wife's bike but I like there design better than HL's so I'm going to fix it.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

yaw 2 hard on stuff


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i have seen at least 5 different account of bending the front cross bar on the extreme lift. This can likely be remedied from happening in the first place with 5 strategically placed zip ties but still..


is it legal on this site to say somethign can be done with out at least explaining, much less without pictures?  

whats the remedy?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think he means taking a few of those 150lbs zip ties and zippin the cross bar to the frame. However, again, I think the ones bending it were jumping the bike, I know that was the reason on one account anyway.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

owtf does this have to do with me =/


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a 2" Xtreme lift for sale now. I don't have all the bolts for it though. Just all the brackets/braces, etc. Never painted. What do you guys feel is a fair price for it??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

75 ?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm... I would let it go for $60+shipping if anybody needs it. Like I said, I DO NOT have all the bolts. I have some I believe, but not all. It is VERY easy to install.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


>


I hope "P" isnt me....................................................... :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

P = BigP


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ ???? huh?? lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Gonna put it in the WTS section. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> P = BigP


lol why is he a punk? :greddy2:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

exactly!!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i might do put some zip ties just incase. them big 31wides might fall hard one day from a wheelie :rockn:


----------



## 05redbrute (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for all the advice If drillers still has his forsale I think I will take it off his hands


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I do still have it, and it's yours if you want it. PM returned


----------

